# [TWEAKS] build.prop tweaks



## docnok (Oct 4, 2012)

After installing DSB's custom stock kernel with system write, I've been scouring the internet looking for build.prop tweaks. I've been slowing implementing them throughout the day to make sure my phone is stable. I started with general system/ui tweaks and ended with network tweaks. I can honestly say my beastly phone is more beastly in about a 15 hour period. Here is what I came up with:

***NOTE: Many of the forum posts I have seen say you should reboot twice after doing a build.prop edit. I have no idea why this is, but I did for each of my many edits and recommend you do as well. I am not responsible for any damage that may occur to your phone if you decide to edit your build.prop.

I HIGHLY recommend using Notepad++ to edit your build.prop: http://download.tuxf...3.Installer.exe

These are changes to existing lines:

ro.ril.set.mtusize=1500

Additions to be placed at the bottom:


```
#<br />
###Manual Tweaks<br />
#<br />
#General Performance<br />
debug.sf.hw=1<br />
persist.sys.ui.hw=1<br />
<br />
#Raise photo and video recording quality<br />
ro.media.dec.jpeg.memcap=12000000<br />
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.bps=12000000<br />
<br />
#Raise JPG quality to 100%<br />
ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100<br />
<br />
#Powersave Tweaks<br />
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=1<br />
pm.sleep_mode=1<br />
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=90<br />
<br />
#To make the phone ring faster when dialing out<br />
ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=0<br />
<br />
###Manual Network Tweaks###<br />
<br />
#3G Data Tweaks<br />
ro.ril.hsxpa=3<br />
ro.ril.gprsclass=12<br />
ro.ril.hep=1<br />
ro.ril.enable.dtm=1<br />
ro.ril.hsdpa.category=28<br />
ro.ril.enable.a53=1<br />
ro.ril.enable.3g.prefix=1<br />
ro.ril.htcmaskw1.bitmask=4294967295<br />
ro.ril.htcmaskw1=14449<br />
ro.ril.hsupa.category=9<br />
<br />
###Possible Streaming Performance Tweaks<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,256960,4096, 16384,256960 net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4096,87380,256960,4096,163 84,256960<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.umts=4096,87380,256960,4096,163 84,256960<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=4096,87380,256960,4096,163 84,256960<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.edge=4096,87380,256960,4096,163 84,256960<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.evdo_b=4096,87380,256960,4096,1 6384,256960<br />
<br />
#Disable sending network usage data<br />
ro.config.nocheckin=1
```
It's hard to show exactly how much these improve the phone in a screenshot, but I think the one below sums some things up nicely.. You see from the PPI changes that the app no longer fills up the screen. You will also notice that testing from the same exact spot, I've gained about 12Mbps in download speed. Not bad for a day's work.

http://dl.dropbox.co...29-23-26-16.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...29-23-27-03.png

EDIT: Incorrect PPI "tweak" removed


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

build.prop "tweaks" are not development, moved to general.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

docnok said:


> *****NOTE if you correct the PPI of the phone to 440 (second edit), go into the Settings\Apps\All and hit Clear cache before and after the first reboot. This will stop the Play Store from saying most applications are incompatible with your device.
> 
> These are changes to existing lines:
> 
> ...


Just to make things a bit clearer, the setting for ro.sf.lcd_density has nothing to do with the PPI of the phone but only changes the screen resolution (image density). Matching this setting to the PPI of the DNA (440) does nothing in regards to better image quality.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## docnok (Oct 4, 2012)

I looked into this yesterday before posting and the way I read it, dip = dpi = ppi and thus, the default setting coming from HTC is wrong. Matching up the screen resolution to the PPI capability of the display makes sense to me:



> First of all you need to understand that the Android User Interface uses something called a "display independent pixel" or a "dip" (yes, it's confusing because the density settings are in "dots per inch" which are considered the same as "ppi" or "pixels per inch" as well).


http://www.androidta...-explained.html


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The setting for density determines scaling. There are 4 groups of density, determined by Google: ldpi (120), mdpi (160), hdpi (240), and xhdpi (320). Most apps expect your phone to report as one of these so they can determine scaling and UI.

These might interest you
http://developer.android.com/guide/practices/screens_support.html
http://developer.android.com/training/multiscreen/screendensities.html


----------



## MrEnglish (Aug 29, 2011)

Two questions: Do the 3G tweaks apply to 4G data usage? And when you mention clearing the cache from the dpi tweak, is this just for the Play Store app?


----------



## docnok (Oct 4, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Two questions: Do the 3G tweaks apply to 4G data usage? And when you mention clearing the cache from the dpi tweak, is this just for the Play Store app?


No. The 3G tweaks are for 3G only. I put them in for when I'm not in 4G area and for those not fortunate to have 4G in their area yet.

Yes, on the dpi tweak, but it seems I'll be removing it shortly.


----------



## docnok (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks to ERIFNOMI, I have removed the "tweak" above from my build.prop and recommend anyone who has it should as well unless they prefer the look of the smaller icons and fonts. It certainly won't damage your phone in any way. With that said, I have some new tweaks that you can add as you wish. These are all additions so they go at the bottom:

Under General:
video.accelerate.hw=1

#To disable usb debugging icon in the notification bar
persist.adb.notify=0

and under network:

# Google DNS Tweak
net.rmnet0.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.rmnet0.dns2=8.8.4.4
net.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.dns2=8.8.4.4

So, the current edits at the bottom of my build.prop look are:


```
#<br />
###Manual Tweaks<br />
#<br />
#General Performance<br />
debug.sf.hw=1<br />
persist.sys.ui.hw=1<br />
video.accelerate.hw=1<br />
<br />
#Raise photo and video recording quality<br />
ro.media.dec.jpeg.memcap=12000000<br />
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.bps=12000000<br />
<br />
#Raise JPG quality to 100%<br />
ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100<br />
<br />
#Powersave Tweaks<br />
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=1<br />
pm.sleep_mode=1<br />
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=90<br />
<br />
# Frees up more ram when needed<br />
persist.sys.purgeable_assets=1# Frees up more ram when needed<br />
persist.sys.purgeable_assets=1<br />
<br />
#To make the phone ring faster when dialing out<br />
ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=0<br />
<br />
###Manual Network Tweaks###<br />
<br />
#3G Data Tweaks<br />
ro.ril.hsxpa=3<br />
ro.ril.gprsclass=12<br />
ro.ril.hep=1<br />
ro.ril.enable.dtm=1<br />
ro.ril.hsdpa.category=28<br />
ro.ril.enable.a53=1<br />
ro.ril.enable.3g.prefix=1<br />
ro.ril.htcmaskw1.bitmask=4294967295<br />
ro.ril.htcmaskw1=14449<br />
ro.ril.hsupa.category=9<br />
<br />
###Possible Streaming Performance Tweaks<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,256960,4096, 16384,256960 net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4096,87380,256960,4096,163 84,256960<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.umts=4096,87380,256960,4096,163 84,256960<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=4096,87380,256960,4096,163 84,256960<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.edge=4096,87380,256960,4096,163 84,256960<br />
net.tcp.buffersize.evdo_b=4096,87380,256960,4096,1 6384,256960<br />
<br />
# Google DNS Tweak<br />
net.rmnet0.dns1=8.8.8.8<br />
net.rmnet0.dns2=8.8.4.4<br />
net.dns1=8.8.8.8<br />
net.dns2=8.8.4.4<br />
<br />
#Disable sending network usage data<br />
ro.config.nocheckin=1
```
for you to copy and paste. I prefer to see the usb debugging icon and have not included it in my edit.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

has anyone been working on getting the on screen keys activated? I really hate the buttons, and with the phone being as long as it is, it sometimes makes 1 hand use difficult when you have to reach all the way down there to press one of them.


----------



## cmos8088 (Dec 30, 2012)

I just found a interesting post on build.prop tweaks by Jeff Mixon... It gives a break down of the most popular tweaks what they do and if they really work.

Part 1: http://www.jeffmixon.com/examining-build-prop-tweaks-for-android-ics-a-comprehensive-guide-part-1/
Part 2: http://www.jeffmixon.com/examining-build-prop-tweaks-android-ics-comprehensive-guide-part-2/


----------

